# Cucumber Tomato Onion



## Coballs (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok so I need a dressing for a cucumber tomato onion salad. It's is such a cool and refreshing summer dish, but it needs the right pizazz to it. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Claire (Aug 6, 2012)

Vinegar.  Find a mild one you like (I prefer a white wine, rice, or malt vinegar because they are all mild).  Maybe a quarter cup.  A tablespoon of sugar. If you want a tablespoon or so of a neutral flavored oil (makes it coat the cukes better).   Lots of fresh ground pepper and a pinch of salt.  The next is up to you -- that is to say, if you have fresh herbs, pick what you like.  In the winter I use dried dill.  I use the cukes as a base for shrimp cocktail for my Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2012)

Lightly salt the cut tomatoes and place on a paper towel to drain some of the liquid. Otherwise it will dilute your dressing, whichever one you choose.


----------



## merstar (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you like goat cheese? If so, I have a great recipe with cucumbers and tomatoes from Pierre Franey  - when the salad is tossed, the goat cheese blends with the vinaigrette.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2012)

I use apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper and a sprinkle of sugar.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

There are numerous options, and here are two of mine:

1) 100 ml. Spanish or Italian Evoo, 2 tsps. Modena Balsamic Vinegar, 2 tsps. Dijon French Mustard, 1 shallot minced, a handful of minced basil or parsley and you have a Vinaigrette ...

2) Margaux´s Green Goddess Dressing:  2 tblps. lemon or lime juice, salt and black fresh grinded pepper, 2 tblsps fresh chive, 1/2 cup Greek Style Yogurt, 1/2 cup celery diced finely, 1 smashed Anchovy in Evoo, Lettuces of choice, 4 tblsps of ice water, 1/4 cup sliced finely Radishes, a tsp. of Wasabe if you wish a dash of piquant, and A splash of Tarragon Vinegar ( a tblsp. ) ... Blend by electric mixer ...

Enjoy,
Margaux.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes Margi...lovely


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just do EVOO, a vinegar (white basalmic/white wine/apple cider, malt, champagne), coarsely ground pepper, and some sea salt to finish. I love the taste of all three fresh from the garden and don't want to mask them. If you want, you can top with fresh basil, chopped, add a bit of fresh mozz or feta, and that's about all that is needed. People have kept it simple for years. There is a reason.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 6, 2012)

We are fond of taking such items and mixing them with some minced garlic, a little olive oil...not too much, some chopped fresh mint and/or oregano, a splash or two of lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste. Toss together in a bowl and refrigerate for a spell. We often use this just on tomatoes...it seems to benefit even those winter time store bought monstrosities the grocer passes off as tomatoes. Mrs Hoot calls it "jazzed up tomatoes."


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2012)

Balsamic vinegar goes really well with tomatoes, I also like  to sprinkle them with oregano or basil.  I think it would be great with the onions and cucumbers as well.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd go with red wine vinegar, EVOO, pinch of sugar, S&P, and some cheese (parmesan or feta).  Add a couple olives and some lettuce and you got the classic Greek or Italian salad.  Don't forget to rinse the cut onions before you add them to any raw dish.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> I'd go with red wine vinegar, EVOO, pinch of sugar, S&P, and some cheese (parmesan or feta).  Add a couple olives and some lettuce and you got the classic Greek or Italian salad.  Don't forget to rinse the cut onions before you add them to any raw dish.



What does that do, NoMayo?


----------



## Coballs (Aug 6, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> What does that do, NoMayo?



I don't mean to speak for him, but I'm pretty sure rinsing them in cold ice water in particular dulls the taste of onions. Especially for red onions which are very overpowering.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2012)

So many good dressings, I love white balsamic,some added either lime or lemon juice (fresh) evoo, salt and pepper and  a slight drizzle of honey.
kadesma


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 6, 2012)

Coballs said:


> I don't mean to speak for him, but I'm pretty sure rinsing them in cold ice water in particular dulls the taste of onions. Especially for red onions which are very overpowering.



I like onions raw, and often eat them that way. I think you would be okay to not wash the onions if you're serving the salad immediately, but might be a good idea if you're preparing in advance. I think they get stronger as they oxidize.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 6, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> What does that do, NoMayo?



It gets rid of that overpowering, pungent, lingering onion taste.  Ever had a salad or like a gyro sandwich with onion in it that left a strong onion taste in your mouth after you were done?  Cuts down on that a lot.  I've heard it's an old restaurant trick.  Makes a world of difference with anything that calls for raw onion.  Some people say to soak them in vinegar too, but rinsing in plain water seems to work just as well.
I find it's really important with white onion too, like for hot dogs or some Mexican street type tacos like lengua or tripas.


----------



## giggler (Aug 7, 2012)

I like creamy..

1 part mayo to 2 parts sour cream, dill is nice or Taragone, definately Parsley dried or fresh...

salt the vegies first then rince..

Though Margi's Green Goddess sounds very nice!

When I make Green Goddess.. I use a splash of Fish Suace, since I do'nt normally have Anchovies at my house..

I really should buy some.. I eat Sardeines all the time and my cats would like me more..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 7, 2012)

Creamy is good too. I like a combo of sour cream (or yogurt) & dill. Add a little horseradish to the mix to give it a kick, & S&P, to taste. Add your veggies and let sit for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Ok so I need a dressing for a cucumber tomato onion salad. It's is such a cool and refreshing summer dish, but it needs the right pizazz to it.
> 
> Suggestions?



I found a Salad Recipe today that you might like. I changed it, so now it is mine and I changed the name. 

Chopped Salad



1/4 cup vegetable oil
3      tablespoons cider      vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
pinch salt or to taste
 black pepper to taste
2 cucumbers, seeded and finely diced
1 large tomato, seeded and finely diced, more or less depending on size and preference
1 small onion, finely diced
 *Instructions*



In a medium bowl, combine the      oil, vinegar, sugar, oregano, garlic powder, salt, and pepper; mix      well.
Pour over remaining      ingredients; toss to mix well.
Cover and chill for at least      1 hour before serving.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

That sounds lovely Patty


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> So many good dressings, I love white balsamic,some added either lime or lemon juice (fresh) evoo, salt and pepper and  a slight drizzle of honey.
> kadesma



Yum Kades, sounds lovely!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Patty, tomorrow the whole gang will be here for Ma's Sunday as usual. This chopped salad willl be on the menu. Thanks for sharing.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> I'd go with red wine vinegar, EVOO, pinch of sugar, S&P, and some cheese (parmesan or feta).  Add a couple olives and some lettuce and you got the classic Greek or Italian salad.  Don't forget to rinse the cut onions before you add them to any raw dish.



This sounds tasty NM


----------

